# Ministry of Labour contracts



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just an article on the MOL - going by the number of questions on the forum about employment matters, I would think everyone should be aware of this.
UAE Ministry of Labour's What To Do When: Employer does not pay your salary in time - Emirates 24/7

Some quotes. 
_An official at the Ministry of Labour states that an employee has the right to file a complaint against the employer.
This can be done through the ministry's website *Ministry of Labour*.
The employee can also call the *toll-free number 800665*, which allows him/her to file a complaint or to inquire about all his rights guaranteed by the Labour Code.
The employee can also e-mail the complaint to *[email protected]*.
The Ministry of Labour official also clarified that its call centres are equipped to offer a wide variety of services to employees and employers.
*Call centres are equipped to give information on procedures and laws*, including the wage protection system (WPS), housing requirements for workers and working hours.
Employees can also track their complaints on the website.
Through a service called e-natwasal, available on the website, an employee can review his labour contract and make a photocopy of it._


----------

